# POST CUSTOM RIMS



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

CHECK OUT THESE (DONE BY WARREN WONG) SANTA ROSA SWRILL LACE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My 212 spoke rims by Warren. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And!, some different rims I relaced.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 10 2005, 12:18 PM~3788438
> *CHECK OUT THESE  (DONE BY WAREN WONG) SANTA ROSA SWRILL LACE
> *


You got a picture of the rest of this bike man?


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD LETS SEE MORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

a bout how much do those cost


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where did you get your rimms?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2005, 12:49 PM~3788586
> *Where did you get your rimms?
> *


2 who u saying that 
a bout how much dose he charge for a job like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 11:53 AM~3788600
> *2 who u saying that
> a bout how much dose he charge for a job like that
> *


Mr. Andres.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

GUERO'S BIKE NEW IMAGE c.c. PHX


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice
what othyer jobs dose that guy do 
and abbout how much dose he charge


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

20in SET WAS $360, AROUND 8 YEARS AGO, SPARE WAS ANOTHER $135


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thoe are good prices for something so bad ass


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2005, 03:15 PM~3788683
> *thoe are good prices for something so bad ass
> *


I do the swirl lace as well as other laces also and can give a pretty good price. 

I did these for LilGiz
[attachmentid=272243]

close up of the spokes when i had them
[attachmentid=272251]


Coming Soon... King Rec's "GAME OVER 2006"


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Those are crazy, how many spokes on the second one?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2005, 01:40 PM~3788546
> *My 212 spoke rims by Warren.  :biggrin:
> *


:0
i though they were 188's


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Sep 10 2005, 05:47 PM~3789304
> *I do the swirl lace as well as other laces also and can give a pretty good price.
> 
> I did these for LilGiz
> ...


this is something i would like on my bike, all the same except green instead of purple


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

16 inch rims also done by warren wong :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much a set like this cost homie


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

:biggrin: i did these .. nothin too special .. i just didn want stock rims


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did these too... which i made a tutorial on


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Sep 10 2005, 07:27 PM~3789875
> *i did these too... which i made a tutorial on
> *


Is that a speaker? Do you have a picture of the completed bike? I have always wanted to peep a 2 wheel bike with a stereo integraded in the frame. That would be so sick cause I always ride with my mp3 player anyway.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 10 2005, 04:14 PM~3789411
> *:0
> i though they were 188's
> *


I havent seen another set of 212 spoke rims. I know Im not the only one that has them but I wonder how many people do.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

doesnt the riddler bike have 188s from wong also


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much is them wheels


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 10 2005, 09:58 PM~3791136
> *how much is them wheels
> *


which ones?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

212 i think


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 10 2005, 10:11 PM~3791184
> *212 i think
> *


my 3 rims were $300 shipped.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that is not bad at all i am talking to lil deville about doing some custom rims for me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The rims on a bike make a big difference. You cant just put any ole rims on a show bike.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

amen to that rims will make or brake the bike or car


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

damn ive always wanted to see some of those swirl rims they are so nice!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 10 2005, 11:26 PM~3791246
> *amen to that rims will make or brake the bike or car
> *


 :uh: cars only have one set of spokes no custom shit unless theire candied or diamond cut i remeber reading lrm back in the 90s and there mustve been like 12 different kinds of spoke wheels for cars


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

i made these bodycounts when i got bored 
[attachmentid=272772]


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Aquemini has a set of 212 fan spoke wheels from warren. They are nicely made wheels. Warren knows what he his doing with spoke wheels.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

so is Waren doing snymore work? does anybody know?
my sons bike is from him,i got it for his 2nd birthday in 95'. ofcourse it looked nothing like it does now.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

POST EM UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 11 2005, 06:17 AM~3792069
> *Aquemini has a set of 212 fan spoke wheels from warren. They are nicely made wheels. Warren knows what he his doing with spoke wheels.
> *


Really? I would like to see those. Are his in sets of six spokes? I tihnk he made different patterns with spokes for those rims but ???


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

here's my 16" wheels

[attachmentid=278664]


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 12:26 AM~3791246
> *amen to that rims will make or brake the bike or car
> *



not always.... Jokers Wild 2....Featured in LRM July Issue 2003 i believe it was.... blue trike from my club... 3 pumps kandied with patterns and stripping won sweepstakes 1st, radical 1st, and best graphics... at a show and got featured in LRM and LRB on Standard 72 spokes str8 from the bike shop..... he did it purposely... the year before he had his bike at the same show (LRM tour kick off show in miami) he lost to a stock ass trike even tho his was radical the other one didnt have anything custom evrything was store bought and jokers wild had evrything custom... the judges excuse was "the 72 spoke wheels werent good enough to win as to the other bike had 144's" ... the year after when the bike was featured as JokersWild 2.... that same other bike was all re-done with skulls and skeletons molded out and went crazy on it and lost to jokers wild and jokers wild had the same exact rims and tires as the year before just cause he wanted to prove he could win with 72 spoke regular rims...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

72 spoke rims are ok. I used to have those on my trike before I got the rims I have now. I do think that the rimms complement the bike in a lot of ways. The handlebars, forks and other part are custom so its kinda appropriate to have something extravigant (sp) for the rims too. 144's arnt that special anymore since everyone has them now. Im sure you already know that you get points for rims when you compete at a LRM show. I dont know how many points you get for 72's or 144's but I bet you get more points for 144's.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woody_@Sep 16 2005, 09:37 AM~3827962
> *here's my 16" wheels
> 
> [attachmentid=278664]
> *


this rim is in aluminium? look nice


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Sep 16 2005, 01:15 PM~3828132
> *this rim is in aluminium? look nice
> *


nope, made out of 9 pieces of sheet metal all welded together


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2005, 11:08 AM~3828098
> *72 spoke rims are ok. I used to have those on my trike before I got the rims I have now. I do think that the rimms complement the bike in a lot of ways. The handlebars, forks and other part are custom so its kinda appropriate to have something extravigant (sp) for the rims too. 144's arnt that special anymore since everyone has them now. Im sure you already know that you get points for rims when you compete at a LRM show. I dont know how many points you get for 72's or 144's but I bet you get more points for 144's.
> *



the point i was making was if the bike has evrything else crazy ass fuck and kandy paint and all this work put into evrything but you have standard 72 spoke wheels doesnt mean the bike isnt equivalent to win an award... yes rims do give you points... but not as mush as frame modfications and paint...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 16 2005, 09:38 AM~3828245
> *the point i was making was if the bike has evrything else crazy ass fuck and kandy paint and all this work put into evrything but you have standard 72 spoke wheels doesnt mean the bike isnt equivalent to win an award... yes rims do give you points... but not as mush as frame modfications and paint...
> *


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

so does anybody have word on Warren? :dunno:


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

hey i dried relacing to those cyclone rims but the hub is all loose and shit how do u do it?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Sep 16 2005, 09:34 PM~3830926
> *so does anybody have word on Warren?  :dunno:
> *


He only makes a few wheel sets for people he knows. He mainly is more invovled with his auto customizing business these days. We used to deal heavily with him in the mid 90's and we can't even get him to do anything for us anymore.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Sep 16 2005, 07:44 PM~3830964
> *He only makes a few wheel sets for people he knows. He mainly is more invovled with his auto customizing business these days. We used to deal heavily with him in the mid 90's and we can't even get him to do anything for us anymore.
> *


i see.my sons bike is a bajita we got from Warren back in 95'. 
looks like you be the man to talk about some custom wheels now lil deville!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Sep 16 2005, 10:56 PM~3831295
> *i see.my sons bike is a bajita we got from Warren back in 95'.
> looks like you be the man to talk about some custom wheels now lil deville!
> *


sure i can do something up. I can do whatever you want just let me know.When i get more time i'm gonna come out with my own design lines.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Belive it or not, it was hard to get my rims. I think hes working on other stuff right now so he doesnt put them out as often. All I can say is that Im lucky to have my rims.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2005, 02:42 AM~3832298
> *Belive it or not, it was hard to get my rims. I think hes working on other stuff right now so he doesnt put them out as often. All I can say is that Im lucky to have my rims.
> *


Yes you are lucky. Even when he was making them all the time for everyone ,it was hard to get his wheels. sometimes had to wait a few months for them.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Somethings coming SOON!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

did u make them and that fork too ???????????????????


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yup!




> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2005, 12:22 PM~3833567
> *did u make them and that fork too ???????????????????
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how strong are them rim i was going to make a pair for my new biks but i did not know how strong they would be


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey if your welding skills are strong then I dont see a prob just making sure your hub is center is important I mean other then that these are pretty strong, I have a really nice set of 3 rims im currently working on for a nice project for next year....."Hmmmm can I say Spider Webs" thats all im saying.  




> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2005, 12:34 PM~3833598
> *how strong are them rim i was going to make a pair for my new biks but i did not know how strong they would be
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well how thick of metal do you use on the rims


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

spider man theme ????????????????????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am doing a 16" spider man bike for my little boy next spring nothing beig just a tank and nice twisted parts lol


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

That rim there is a 16guage metal same as used on the frames etc.

As for the theme rims im working on man all I can say its all about time man if you have time on your hands and an appreciation for custom design man you can build anything. 



> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2005, 12:39 PM~3833614
> *well how thick of metal do you use on the rims
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well basically its a little bit of Green Goblin and Spiderman Mixed together TRIKE!!!! :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool we are building 5 bikes just to show what we can do for our new business we are starting so here in a month or so i will be getting with you i am going to need some chrome plating done on some custom parts DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice but dose the rims will stand al the bike cus its only 16 guage


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Trust me you couldint imagine how strong welds are when you catch the weakest point of a piece metal is homie. When you cut 16 guage in smaller pieces its strong. I always get my guages wrong could be 12guage dam its been a while since I have messed with those rims. Anyways the same concept applys to any style rim face made.




> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2005, 12:47 PM~3833637
> *nice but dose the rims will stand al the bike cus its only 16 guage
> *


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

damn very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks heres another look of them me mocking up my my bike with them....



> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Sep 17 2005, 12:52 PM~3833652
> *damn very nice :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THANKS MAN I THINK YOU GUYS WILL LIKE THESE NEW RIMS IM DESIGNING RIGHT NOW I WILL POST PICS LATER TONIGHT!





> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2005, 01:06 PM~3833708
> *nice
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

coo can not wait


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

since when have you had rims like spawn?


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 17 2005, 08:54 PM~3833661
> *
> *


Nice rims


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THE STASH HOMIE!!! Every true lowrider has a nice stash of parts that have never been seen.




> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 17 2005, 01:14 PM~3833743
> *since when have you had rims like spawn?
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Rims look good Matt :worship: 06 is going to big for a lot of people :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Man! I have alot more tricks up my sleeve!!! I will post some wheels in a bit.  




> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 17 2005, 03:43 PM~3834220
> *Rims look good Matt :worship: 06 is going to big for a lot of people :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey i was wondering if you can post those pictures of the spoked rims that you have for the wicked dragon with gold and chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn looks nice i like the rims but damn all i see is a shit laod of money in just gold parts how much u have in your bike homie oh yea new page :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah man in my bike in total I must have $7000.00 + into it I mean right now im aiming hard in the $10,000's you know so its all worth it. Im not even done I have some sick fenders and other parts nobody has seen just yet I will be busting out in January hopefully for the Miami tour show.




> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2005, 05:34 PM~3834631
> *damn looks nice i like the rims but damn all i see is a shit laod of money in just gold parts how much u have in your bike homie
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it homie you really love what you do but it looks good homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where do you think most of your money goes to plating or custom parts


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Plating and engraving...




> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2005, 05:45 PM~3834671
> *where do you think most of your money goes to plating or custom parts
> *


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 17 2005, 07:46 PM~3834674
> *Plating and engraving...
> *


I would agree...but paint is right up there also


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea in the mid-west that is going to be the hardest part for me is the plateing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo when u are making custom handle bar how do you make the line in the handle for the goose neck to grip or do you just leave it smooth and cross your fingers


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

If im going to make some one off bars man I just chop out some original hanger bars center that has the grip and then weld and mold it so it looks original on my new bars.




> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2005, 05:59 PM~3834724
> *yo when u are making custom handle bar how do you make the line in the handle for the goose neck to grip or do you just leave it smooth and cross your fingers
> *


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys I figure I throw in a little sneak peek of what im working with in 06 for a nice Trike Project!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: hmmmm I wonder theres no response for these sorry!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 21 2005, 06:45 AM~3856189
> *:biggrin: hmmmm I wonder theres no response for these sorry!!!
> *


THOSE ARE CRAZY, AND IF NO ONE ELSE WANTS TO RESPOND IS BECAUSE THEY ARE SPEACHLESS, MUCH RESPECT!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 21 2005, 06:44 AM~3856186
> *Hey guys I figure I throw in a little sneak peek of what im working with in 06 for a nice Trike Project!!!
> *


Very inspirational.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Crazy Wheels Matt. 

Did you call ups yet?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THAT LOOKS REAL REAL GOOD.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0 tyte rims wicked


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 21 2005, 07:44 AM~3856186
> *Hey guys I figure I throw in a little sneak peek of what im working with in 06 for a nice Trike Project!!!
> *


Wow those look awesome..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys thanks for the great response we new these rims where going to be a hit we just figure in 06 things will be diff. Our plan is to start making custom rims for theme bikes so if anyones interested just hit us up we can do anything any size. We also are making custom parts mainly Square twisted one of a kind and are sending out work to BigTyme here on LIL to do most of the plasma cutting. We will hopefully have a location in FL called Pedal Scrapers Inc. from mild to wild parts everything you can imagine, which we will be working on when we get there.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

man i can't wait till i post up some rims i'm making my self to !!i'm just waiting for the peaices to come back from laser cutter!!! dammm 06' is gonna be the shit!!!!! ,,,

matt bro thats some nice ass wheels


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i have these rims, i paid 450 their worth 3000


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Old stuff.










28 spoke body count twisted fans. Alternating twist spokes. Simple and cheap.










72spoke, painted barrels. Nothing special.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 21 2005, 08:22 PM~3861966
> *i have these rims, i paid 450 their worth 3000
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any morepictures of them is that youre bike and is that the storm bike :dunno: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 22 2005, 03:01 AM~3863135
> *do you have any morepictures of them is that youre bike and is that the storm bike  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah thats storm but its not my bike 

the owner of storm made my rims


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 22 2005, 07:09 PM~3868400
> *yeah thats storm but its not my bike
> 
> the owner of storm made my rims
> *


pics of rims


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

my wheels. 180 spokes, orange flake powder coated rims and hubs. built by warren in 1995. re-laced by him september 2004...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

these are on my homies lil tiger, they have 100 spokes.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

these 144 spoke arizona rims were built by warren about three years ago for one of the guys in my club.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

arizonas are nice wheels i have seen a few sets 
i like them better than fans

nancy at build a bike had them a long time ago 

i want to get a set with spokes yellow and orange and a few red


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

here is my nephew's old lowrider collection bike with my 180's that were re-laced by me before powdercoating.
[attachmentid=286490]

this is another bike from my club that has wheels that i laced up. they are laced in sets of threes. 
[attachmentid=286488]


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 23 2005, 12:11 AM~3870064
> *here is my nephew's old lowrider collection bike with my 180's that were re-laced by me before powdercoating.
> 
> 
> ...


do u still lace?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

on my last post, the pics got mixed up. my nephew's bike is the purple one and the blue one is one of the bikes from my club.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2005, 12:15 AM~3870090
> *do u still lace?
> *


yeah. as a matter of fact, i am getting ready to do my orange rims for my bike again this weekend.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

do u have any design ideas for a 26 " wheels

a different way to lace ? that has not been done


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 18 2005, 03:29 AM~3834621
> *
> *


Yo man that bike is off da chain for real :0 :roflmao: Just messin with ya


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 23 2005, 12:23 AM~3870123
> *do u have any design ideas for a 26 " wheels
> 
> a different way to lace ? that has not been done
> *



p.m. me and ill get back to ya tomorrow with a reply. i do have a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 22 2005, 11:29 PM~3870153
> *p.m. me and ill get back to ya tomorrow with a reply. i do have a few tricks up my sleeve.
> *


do you know how to make regular 140s in to 180s or 200 spokes but straight laced if you can give me some advice


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 23 2005, 12:34 AM~3870174
> *do you know how to make regular 140s in to 180s or 200 spokes but straight laced if you can give me some advice
> *


you have to have the hub and rim drilled for the extra spokes.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 23 2005, 06:16 PM~3874795
> *you have to have the hub and rim drilled for the extra spokes.
> *


well i have the rims do have to take them apart then drill or can just leave them together mark the holes then drill and do the go between each spoke of the rim and where do i buy the spokes and nipples can i just go to my bike shop and see if they have the same size spokes :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 23 2005, 07:20 PM~3874812
> *well i have the rims do have to take them apart then drill or can just leave them together mark the holes then drill and do the go between each spoke of the rim and where do i buy the spokes and nipples can i just go to my bike shop and see if they have the same size spokes  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



it might be easy to mark the holes while the wheels are together and then take them apart to drill them. as far as i know, the spokes and nipples can be easily aquired through any bike shop.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 22 2005, 10:58 PM~3869991
> *these are on my homies lil tiger, they have 100 spokes.
> *


How much were these?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

chamuco 61 is it hard to make those 12 inch rims and are the 16 rims hard make with over 144 spokes thanks for helping me out finally got some answers :biggrin:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

i wanna make summ rimmsss


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2005, 07:54 PM~3874985
> *How much were these?
> *


i forgot what he said he paid for them. ill give him a call tomorrow and ask, then ill let you know. the wheels were the first thing that caught my attention when he brought it to me to stripe.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 23 2005, 08:40 PM~3875257
> *chamuco 61 is it hard to make those 12 inch rims and are the 16 rims hard make with over 144 spokes thanks for helping me out finally got some answers  :biggrin:
> *


the 12 inch rims were actually made by someone else, i just posted them because they were pretty unusual for that size, but i think my homie said he got them from someone in los angeles. the 16's should be about as hard or easy (depends how you look at it) as doing over a set of 20's, same concept of measuring and drilling is involved.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

by the way, lalove, you are welcome for the help bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

one more ????????? i was wondering about this square twisted spokes i was wondering about where i can get them they look smaller than the regular ones than the ones on the 36 spoke ones


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 23 2005, 12:51 AM~3869964
> *my wheels. 180 spokes, orange flake powder coated rims and hubs. built by warren in 1995. re-laced by him september 2004...
> *


are those supports plastic


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 22 2005, 01:01 AM~3863135
> *do you have any morepictures of them is that youre bike and is that the storm bike  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


post them :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

hows this sound i might have lil devil make me in a couple months 

144s gold rim and hub chrome spokes and nipples


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 22 2005, 08:09 PM~3868400
> *yeah thats storm but its not my bike
> 
> the owner of storm made my rims
> *


Did you carry that bike out to the street or what? Doesn't look like you ride it with them white ass tires.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

not mine but hust pictures of bikes with rims


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i just saw these on the aztlan site there 26 inch rims double spoke they look nice


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 23 2005, 11:36 PM~3876181
> *one more ????????? i was wondering about this square twisted spokes i was wondering about where i can get them they look smaller than the regular ones than the ones on the 36 spoke ones
> *


 :biggrin:  :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 24 2005, 12:36 AM~3876181
> *one more ????????? i was wondering about this square twisted spokes i was wondering about where i can get them they look smaller than the regular ones than the ones on the 36 spoke ones
> *


those are hand twisted standard spokes. anybody that does wrought iron work can make those, or if you are skilled with heating and twisting metal, you can do them yourself.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 24 2005, 06:56 PM~3878924
> *are those supports plastic
> *


they are hand cut plexiglass. the sissy bar on my bike is also hand cut plexi.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NOT A GOOD PICTURE.....BUT HERE IS WHAT WE GOT....

[attachmentid=290612]

[attachmentid=290613]


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

so u make custom rims?
u made these


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I made these rims your looking at and if your interested hit me on the PM. I probably wouldint make the same ones but we can work on a design.COOL! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Sep 27 2005, 12:03 PM~3894956
> *so u make custom rims?
> u made these
> 
> ...


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm the king


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Sep 27 2005, 03:05 PM~3896343
> *I'm the king
> *


flakke


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 25 2005, 02:36 AM~3880197
> *i just saw these on the aztlan site there 26 inch rims double spoke they look nice
> *


damn i want


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Here is a pic of the rims from my bike... a little dirty but custom none the less

[attachmentid=295775]

[attachmentid=295778]


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 1 2005, 01:14 PM~3923750
> *Here is a pic of the rims from my bike... a little dirty but custom none the less
> 
> [attachmentid=295775]
> ...


lildeville how do make the colored strip on youre bike tire i know you can do it to youre car but i dont know how and do you have a close up of you re bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mine .


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 11 2005, 06:59 AM~3788622
> *20in SET WAS $360, AROUND 8 YEARS AGO, SPARE WAS ANOTHER  $135
> [attachmentid=296348]
> *


is there any more close-up pics on how these rims are done? if anyone knows hit me up with a PM


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 10 2005, 07:16 PM~3789422
> *this is something i would like on my bike, all the same except green instead of purple
> *


I can do them up for you Noe... just hit me up


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Oct 2 2005, 09:15 AM~3926653
> *is there any more close-up pics on how these rims are done? if anyone knows hit me up with a PM
> *


I can custom make them for you. I should have them as a pre-made item in my parts line up shortly.


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

sorry man im dead broke at the moment... just blew my money on 144s to experiment lace patterns


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville+Oct 1 2005, 02:14 PM~3923750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look dirty 

but that engraving looks bad ass


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2005, 04:30 PM~3928029
> *post a pic of ur hole bike
> *


one of the many...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 2 2005, 07:26 AM~3926675
> *I can custom make them for you. I should have them as a pre-made item in my parts line up shortly.*


is this true ??????????????????????????????????/


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2005, 06:07 PM~3928494
> *is this true ??????????????????????????????????/
> *


yes it is true, along with many other custom twisted & faced parts. I have plans of coming out with at least 5 new styles of wheels coming the begining of 2006. Just have to get settled into our new shop first.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i can wait


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lil deville will all the fantasy toys bikes be on the floor at the new shop


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 23 2006, 09:43 PM~6233289
> *TTT
> *


where you been?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my 26's


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

i don't think warren is in the lacin game anymore.

once china started stealin his patterns 



couldnt beat that american chrome tho


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 24 2006, 09:44 AM~6234150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who made these? do you have both wheels?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and why are they on someones laundry?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 10:13 AM~6234666
> *and why are they on someones laundry?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Sep 24 2006, 10:35 AM~6234528
> *who made these? do you have both wheels?
> *


john west made them, yeah i have both wheels


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

were can a send my rims to b relase


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 24 2006, 04:43 PM~6235804
> *were can a send my rims to b relase
> *


manny's bike shop

pm lil devilie

comptons bike shop


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

or do it yourself, what kind of wheels you got and how do you want them to be laced? it might be easier than you think


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

check out our site enchanteddreamz.com


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 24 2005, 12:36 AM~3876181
> *one more ????????? i was wondering about this square twisted spokes i was wondering about where i can get them they look smaller than the regular ones than the ones on the 36 spoke ones
> *


hey i remember dat bike and does wheels :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lil deville works for manny?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NO JESSE


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

heres some custom fan rims


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

Heres some more custom rims but these are spinners :biggrin: 



And a pair of diamond spinners


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

neither of the sets of the rims u posted aboth r custom they can all be brought from a shop custom is something u can't go and buy thats the best bit about it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 5 2006, 03:50 AM~6310193
> *heres some custom fan rims
> 
> 
> *


shit these aint custom i have a pair of them they fuken f and r chines shits lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 6 2006, 07:35 AM~6313468
> *shit these aint custom i have a pair of them they fuken f and r chines shits lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TIGHT!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome topic.


----------

